# Meet Sasha my Lab/Pit mix... Enjoy



## JMO_0121 (May 19, 2010)

Hello, this is my puppy Sasha, I rescued her from an abusive home, it has been an uphill battle going through tick/flea/tapeworm infestation, horrible fur, etc but here we are progressing as the days go by. Hope you enjoy, more to come.


----------



## JMO_0121 (May 19, 2010)

A mix of activities we have done recently


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

She looks so happy and she's totally enjoying the good life. I can't believe I'm envious of a dog! for all those fun activities.


----------



## JMO_0121 (May 19, 2010)

Thank you very much


----------



## JMO_0121 (May 19, 2010)

When she was a bit younger


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

She is very cute!!!


----------



## Crystal01 (Aug 16, 2010)

OMG, she's cuter than cute! My Hubby and I took in 3 abandoned puppies and they look like Lab/Pit mixes.


----------



## Tyger (Jul 21, 2010)

awwww, very cute and yes she looks happy! I always give high respect to rescuers!!


----------



## JMO_0121 (May 19, 2010)

Crystal01 said:


> OMG, she's cuter than cute! My Hubby and I took in 3 abandoned puppies and they look like Lab/Pit mixes.


 Sasha doesn't look much like a Pit mix, but she does have Pitbull in her. Even though one might not see from these pictures, she actually has brown hairs growing on her legs and belly  


Tyger said:


> awwww, very cute and yes she looks happy! I always give high respect to rescuers!!


Thank You very much, I appreciate it.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

JMO_0121 said:


> Sasha doesn't look much like a Pit mix, but she does have Pitbull in her. Even though one might not see from these pictures, she actually has brown hairs growing on her legs and belly  .



just curious..how does that make you think there's pit bull in her?

or is there something else?


----------



## JMO_0121 (May 19, 2010)

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> just curious..how does that make you think there's pit bull in her?
> 
> or is there something else?


We had her tested, she is mainly lab, does have pitbull in her, mind you, any dog resembling pitbull characteristics are illegal in my county (miami-dade) so we all thought it was impossible. Our vet explained that even though they are illegal, there are still plenty in this county. Our vet also told us that the most likely scenario is that her mom/dad was a lab while her mom/dad was a lab/pitbull mix. Nevertheless, we love her how she is and we continue to progress as time passed by.


----------



## tskoffina (Jul 23, 2010)

Are they illegal? I thought they were ok with restrictions and insurance. Does it affect you? I mean, worry about them doing anything about it?


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

JMO_0121 said:


> We had her tested, she is mainly lab, does have pitbull in her, mind you, any dog resembling pitbull characteristics are illegal in my county (miami-dade) so we all thought it was impossible. Our vet explained that even though they are illegal, there are still plenty in this county. Our vet also told us that the most likely scenario is that her mom/dad was a lab while her mom/dad was a lab/pitbull mix. Nevertheless, we love her how she is and we continue to progress as time passed by.


what test did you use? because the tests are....questionable at best. it depends on how many breeds the particular company has mapped. the more breeds they've mapped..the less the margin of error. and even the company with the most breeds mapped still has a margin of error because none of them have mapped them all.


----------



## JMO_0121 (May 19, 2010)

tskoffina said:


> Are they illegal? I thought they were ok with restrictions and insurance. Does it affect you? I mean, worry about them doing anything about it?


Any Pitbull type breed such as American Staffies, Bull terriers, Dogos, Perro de Presa Canarios etc are banned in Miami-Dade County, I still have to find out what the mix breed policy is, but either way, one would have to really analyze my dog in order to see any pit in her, though I must confess that at least 7-8 people have noticed it. 



zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> what test did you use? because the tests are....questionable at best. it depends on how many breeds the particular company has mapped. the more breeds they've mapped..the less the margin of error. and even the company with the most breeds mapped still has a margin of error because none of them have mapped them all.


The results were given to me over the phone, and the lady working at the vet's office gave them to me. I don't know whether more information does come in on the papers, it was a DNA test, I wouldn't be able to tell you what test in particular it was though. 

I once encountered a man from Venezuela at the park, and he was just eying my dog for quite some time, until he finally came up to me and told me how beautiful she was etc, but went ahead and asked me if she was a mix. At the time, I had not tested her, so it was also a question to me (what mix she was).. I said Pitbull, since quite a few people mentioned it to me before and he just said YES!!!! Thats it!!. 

As you said, these tests are not always correct, and there have been plenty of cases in which the right breed is not detected... (the test will give you two breeds that tend to be large, but the dog itself is small??).. So I still live with the doubt.


----------

